# Swimming Pools



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a swimming pools company near Tomar and if so if they have a website please.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lesley,
I know a terrific pool company but I cannot post the link here as it would be considered advertising and that is against forum rules, sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silvers said:


> Hi Lesley,
> I know a terrific pool company but I cannot post the link here as it would be considered advertising and that is against forum rules, sorry.



You can give his name as its a solicited request and you're a regular. Just dont bang on too much about the company LOL

Jo xx


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lesley
There are a couple of companies in Tomar that supply pools, they are agents for the fiberglass type pools for the factory over on the coast, if you go direct to the factory you get the same pool a good 1000 euros less. you will however still need to arrange for a builder to do the landscaping around the pool in either case.
The other option is to get one of the many builders to build a pool for you, this can be a liner pool or a tiled pool, costs a little more but i think they are better pools when done.

make sure you get a written estimate for the whole job, as its not unheard of for some pool builders to quote low, then charge more to finish,( a contract is even better for safety)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Lesley

We have used FAPICENTRO for our fibreglass pool with great success!! google them. They are not far from Leiria. There is a really nice young lady there called Anna who speaks excellent English.

They manufacture their own pools and ours was fitted in only 3 days and ready to use.


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Pools*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Lesley
> There are a couple of companies in Tomar that supply pools, they are agents for the fiberglass type pools for the factory over on the coast, if you go direct to the factory you get the same pool a good 1000 euros less. you will however still need to arrange for a builder to do the landscaping around the pool in either case.
> The other option is to get one of the many builders to build a pool for you, this can be a liner pool or a tiled pool, costs a little more but i think they are better pools when done.
> 
> make sure you get a written estimate for the whole job, as its not unheard of for some pool builders to quote low, then charge more to finish,( a contract is even better for safety)


Thank you for this we are considering a fiberglass pool as the ground shifts a lot where we are and it would probably last longer unless you have heard otherwise. Perhaps the liner is better?

Lesley


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Pools*



siobhanwf said:


> Hi Lesley
> 
> We have used FAPICENTRO for our fibreglass pool with great success!! google them. They are not far from Leiria. There is a really nice young lady there called Anna who speaks excellent English.
> 
> They manufacture their own pools and ours was fitted in only 3 days and ready to use.


Do you have any trouble with the fibreglass pool moving in your area as that would be the problem we will have therefore would probably not be advisable to have a cement one.

Lesley


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you think you might have movemnt in the ground then i would suggest a fiberglass one would be your only option, all the concrete one would do is crack


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As portugal is an earthquake zone I think the only option is a fiberglass pool. They will flex if there is any movement. Tremors are frequent however slight.


----------

